# Gas maintenance



## SarahJayne365 (Jan 16, 2017)

Hi

We have an apartment in the Eastern Algarve (Cabanas) and need our gas boiler servicing - can anybody recommend someone please or is it best to go to our Gas provider.

Many thanks.


----------



## MrBife (Jul 26, 2009)

You need to contact the accredited agent for the particular brand of gas boiler. There should be a sticker on it but if not then you will have to use the yellow pages. The rules are strict (quite rightly) and using a 'knowledgeable expat' that was suggested to you by someone on a chat forum is not a sensible option, chances are they won't have the certification.


----------



## SarahJayne365 (Jan 16, 2017)

Thank you for your response - your guidance is appreciated. However, we would never have used anybody who does not have the required certification and is registered with an organisation such as the Gas Safe Register which we have in England.
Will use Gascan.


----------



## MrBife (Jul 26, 2009)

SarahJayne365 said:


> Thank you for your response - your guidance is appreciated. However, we would never have used anybody who does not have the required certification and is registered with an organisation such as the Gas Safe Register which we have in England.
> Will use Gascan.


As per my earlier message there will be a sticker on or near the equipment of the company that did the original installation. They will be registered with the regulating authority. Gascan are just a provider of the actual gas but they too will have info on who to contact for equipment service


----------

